# LGB Christmas train parts



## pennsysteam (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking for a source to replace the clear plastic icicles for my LGB Christmas Passenger cars. Any ideas??


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Champex-Linden reportedly can get some parts, try them: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pi_lgb.htm


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to find the correct PDF for your cars as there were several types of icicles used. Order by pdf file and item number in the pdf file.


----------

